# whats your setup



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

What kind of bows are all y'all shooten? I got a hoyt dynatec with hha ol5519 sight, drop zone rest, carbon impact stabilizer, easton axis arrows, not sure what bhs this year, kwikee quiver, and more simms stuff you can shake a stick at!


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

60# Martin Jaguar at 26 inch draw, Archers Choice Hawkeye sight, 7 inch Doinker, Trophy Taker arrow rest, Martin 2 piece 5 arrow quiver, fleece wrist sling and Limbsavers and Cat whiskers on the string... Leaches break too fast for my pocket book.
Arrows: 27" 500 Beman Max 4, flo red wraps, all black Quickspins, 150 grain G5 Shokte.
Puts out 47 lb of Kinetic at 213 FPS...
Should knock an elk on its butt


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

i shoot a 56# bowtech constitution, golden premier rest, toxonics naildriver, and a elite stix stabilizer.


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

a mathews conquest 2 , lime green, extreme sights, 23'' doinker stabilzer, and cobra release


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

Martin Cougar III 55# 251 fps 51 # ke Razorcaps Broadheads, well the rest is in the signature...


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Bowtech Allegiance-black marble
36lbs. 25 inch draw
shoots 245 fps.
Trap Door rest
HHA movable 1 pin site
Shock Terminator Stabilizer (custom made)
STS - silver  
Hurricane Buckle Release
CXL 250 arrows
with NAP 3 inch Quikspins(4inch vanes cut down)
:angel:


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Hunting setup is a PSE Bruin 
45 lbs-26 or 27 inches 
Black Maxx Arrows 
Whisker Biscuit 
Dead Nuts Sight
Thunderhead Broadheads 

Target Setup will Soon be a Cougar III Elite with Nitrous X 
I already have the following: Trophy Taker Spring Steel Rest 
Sure-Loc Challenger 
Carter Just-Cuz 
Cartel 26 inch Stabilizer 
And will soon be shooting Easton Fatboy's

Tim Clark


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

here is my current target setup...

Hoyt UltraElite
Sureloc Supreme w/ Black Eagle Scope
Carbon Express CXL 2
Tru Ball Tru Tension
AEP stabilizers
Stone Mountain Strings
Bodoodle pro-lite rest
Duravanes 
Nikon binos
pelican case ect...


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Just check it out here! :teeth: 

www.freewebs.com/jchunter


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

Buckmaster BTR PRO
72#  
Copper John
Whisker Biscuit
S-Coil
Scott Little Goose

Easton Acc or Goldtip
w/ Magnus Stingers


----------



## huntingislife (May 12, 2005)

60# Hoyt vipertec
Toxonic top dog
whisker biscuit
limbsavers alpha shox, string leeches
S-coil
Easton Epics


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

GEEEZE A.J only 26 inch draw. Man your a big kid too. :mg:


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

pse typhoon 72 # at 29"
fuse 5 pin micro sight
trophy ridge dropzone
s-coil
sims ultras
wrist sling 
maxima 350's at 28.75"
primos 44caliper release
rocky mt ti 100 broadheads
razorcap 100 broadheads


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Swithback...*

Here is mine.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

:wink: Hello!
I shoot a darton Maverick SD...22.25' inch draw...yeah I have little arms. I have it set at 60 # currently and my sights depend on what I am shooting.
I am kind of boring...what can I say!
Katie


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Poor Katie


----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

My target setup

Hoyt UltraElite fusion xt2000 cam&½ 57# 26,5' 
Shibuya ultima compound shorty + titan scope
Beiter 37' rod with pink covers  
Trophy taker spring steel
ACE 520's for outdoor, soon getting x10's 
X7's for indoors


----------



## joeyw368 (Dec 27, 2004)

everything is in my sig


----------



## JohnBoy227 (Aug 17, 2005)

switchback 28 60# shooting 260ft and with all goodies :teeth:


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

NICE SB man


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

I shoot:
2005 Ultraelite xt3000 limbs @55 lbs
Sureloc supreme 550
Bieter stableizer
carter target 4
easton x10's


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Don't worry katie we all still love you :wink: 
I'm shootin a hoyt xtec but I soon hope to get a protec, I got a hoyt razortec for huntin too


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

my setup is down there... \/


----------



## TheTargetArcher (Oct 21, 2004)

martin shadowcat blue ghost flame 29 inch draw
pro tuner
sureloc supreme
specialty archery 6x scope
indoor goldtip x-cutter pros
outdoor x-10's
aep stablizer 30''


----------



## StrattonL (May 17, 2005)

Mine is a 70# Mathews Switchback, 5-pin micro matrix, Easton Epics, Golden Key stabilizer, Trophy Taker drop-away, Limbsavers, and NAP Crossfire broadheads 100gr.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

64# alpine impact extreme single cam. copper john hunter, whisker bisket, tru-ball short and sweet. beman ics hunter 400s, reflective wraps, red blazer vanes.


----------



## zak123 (Sep 4, 2004)

Bowtech Allegiance
27.5" draw 70 lbs
Copper John Dead Nuts Camo 5 pin
Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter
Doinker Stabilizer
Easton A/C/C 3-60 arrows 
410 grains- 273 fps


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

60# 68" 21st century lone star with boo limbs and ironwood riser smokin angel fire woodies!


----------



## lefthandbowdood (Jun 23, 2005)

I shoot a KAP Winstar Riser, and Focus Winact limbs at 47# and 68 inches tall. I shoot Easton REDLINE 640 arrows, they work together great.


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

I shoot a 68" hoyt matrix with M1 limbs, beiter centralizer, plunger, rest, clicker. sure-loc sight. 27 1/2" draw length. :smile:


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Heres my beast


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

hoyt xtec
dead nuts 3pin after burner/cup
wisker biscuit qs droptine
kiwikee kwiver
shock fin stab.
copperjohn eagle 2 finger release
easton nexx75 w/hit 100 gr slick tricks and blazers


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

3d 
toxonics 1500 
120x 3power scope 
mathews rest 
goldtip 55/75 
xring stabilizer
scott little goose

hunting 
same but with a copper john dead nuts 5 pin
scoil stabilizer


should be getting a conquest two kiwi, for my 3d bow soon :teeth:


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

04 hoyt vipertec cam 1/2 xt1000 with the alpah shox. Id guess [email protected] inch draw. Copper John, Whisker Biscuit QS, Sims S-coil stabilizer, PSE carbon force radial X weaves-300s. Sims teflon cable slide. Thunderhead 100s. Scott caliper release. Bohning 6 arrow quiver.


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

My set up is a Mathews Legacy, Carbon Express 250 line jammers, Doinker, Sur-loc, extreme scope, LP Pro DX light, and a carter

Later Mike


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Recurve: 
Mizar riser
KAP limbs, about 19#
Beiter Centralizer Stabalizer
Cavalier Clicker, finger tab, 
Free Flyte Elite rest, and
plunger button
Sur-Loc FITA Extreme sight 
with a Beiter pin
Winner's Choice bowstring

Compound:
Merlin Super Nova, about 32#
Beiter Centralizer Stabalizer
Cavalier Clicker, finger tab, 
Free Flyte Elite rest, and 
and plunger button
Sur-Loc sight
Specialty Archery Super Scope (4x)
Winner's Choice bowstrings


----------



## DownStraitUp (May 28, 2005)

Set up #1 (indoor)
27.5"/60# Kiwi Mathews LX w/ custom made Flo. Green string&cable
Mathews Convertible rest
Vegas scope on Toxonics Naildriver
Easton Black Max 32" stabilizer
STS
Super Ball Verifer peep
2613 Eclipse X7 shafts w/ Hot Pink 280 Easton Diamond vanes

Set Up #2 (3D IBO hunter class)
28"/70# all black Mathews Black Max 2 w/ Hot Pink/Black Zebra string/cable
Mathews Convertible rest
Spot Hogg Hogg-It sight
A.E.D. 11.5" Stabilizer w/ 10 degree drop
STS
Super Ball peep
CXL 150 shafts w/ Hot Pink 380 Easton Diamond Vanes

Set Up #3 (3D IBO NBR class)
28"/70# all black Mathews Black Max 2 w/ Hot Pink/Black Zebra string/cable
Mathews Convertible rest
Spot Hogg Hogg-It sight
Easton Black Max 32" stabilizer w/ 10 degree drop
STS
Super Ball peep
Arrow Dynamics Fat Stinger shafts w/ Black/Blue 2.25" Quikspin vanes

and with every set up... Stanislawski 3 Finger Back Tension Release

Sorry if that was too extensive. I spend WAY too much money on this sport.


----------



## DownStraitUp (May 28, 2005)

Haha, I can't type and figured I would fix my mistakes before someone slammed me for messing up a good product like A.E.P. stabilizers and also for forgetting to type the whole name of my scope: Vegas Top Gun (I think that is what it's called. I bought it from a good friend and great shooter so I don't have any packaging, I'm just trying to remember what he said it was called.) But no matter, it all works GREAT!


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

mines in my sig.


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

*I dont like hoyt bows*

i used to have a hoyt :thumbs_do but i couldnt shoot it well it didnt group
mi new bow is better


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

bow #1 primary hunting bow

Martin cougar magnum(wood limbs and wheels, shimmer paint)
31" draw
NAP QuikTune 800 rest with teflon tubes
6" stabilizer with extension and folding knuckle joint
custom machined sight extension, polished steel, set on shortest setting
Truglo fiber optic 3 pin scope style sight
wrist sling
fred bear quiver (new when this bow was bought by original owner in 1985)
Venture 400's, blaze orange wraps
rocky mountain lite 100 grain bhs
truball t handle release

bow #2 backup
28" draw(TINY!!!!)
seneca 135
cam conversion kit
kwickee kwiver
cobra sight
finger style rest
shooting easton 1916 lites
same release

have lots of pics but need to be resize. will post up later if anyone wants to see this oldschool hunting setup hah
cam


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Hoyt Protec w/ spirals (6.5) 78#, 31.5" draw.
Carbon Express terminator hunter selects.
3 montec 100 grain broadheads. 
3 Wasp Jak Hammer 1 3/4" mechs
Cobra Diamonback Rest
HHA single pin on a slider.
Hoyt 2 peice quiver.


----------



## BenR (Mar 9, 2005)

Hoyt MT Sport
Copper John Dead Nuts sight
No idea what my rest is, I think Quick Tune
Sims Limb Savers
Bohning 4 arrow detachable quiver
I shoot it with my bare fingers


----------



## jtracker (Jul 10, 2005)

Mine is an AR 34 Blade with lots of acc.


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

Darton Vapor 28", 60 lbs, Gold Tip killin sticks, Snyper XP3 Broadheads, Alpine Soft-Loc Quiver, Alpine Roller Guard, Whisker Biscuit, Cobra Sidewinder LX.... You get the point!


----------



## TMart3D (Sep 27, 2005)

Martin Slayr 28 inch draw Nitrous X system. CBE Quadlite sight. 27 inch doinker and a trophy taker rest. Truball Chappy Boss. Easton Fatboys


----------



## MathewsMan8533 (Jul 24, 2005)

(INDOOR)
Mathews Mustang Kiwi 23 in. Stablizer Sur loc sights quad ultrarest

3-d ibo hunter class

Mathews Mustang (kiwi once again) spott hoggitt trophy taker doinker 

3-5 hunter class

Mathews Mustang kiwi spott hoggitt quad ultra rest doinker stabalizer

mom is gettin sick of the bows and keeps asking why i keep gettin the same one same color


----------



## JMathewson (Aug 23, 2004)

Just look at my signature below :down:


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

just got another new(to me) bow

now my primary hutning bow, cougar for backup and target shooting

Oneida AeroForce X80(60-80 lbs)
quiktune 800 rest with teflon tubes
wrist sling
hi-tek stabilizer
jack pine 5 quiver
some sight(dont know what kind, need someone to identify it)
string leeches
easton venture 400s with rocky mtn lite 100s
thats about it i think


----------



## HoytHunterxx20 (Oct 8, 2005)

My Setup is Below


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

*hoyt rulez*



in signature:


----------



## switchback2 (Dec 17, 2004)

See in my sig. Switchback all the way!!!!!!


----------



## --Defender--> (Feb 18, 2005)

defender 2.85"/68#'s
copper john dead nuts 3
quiktune 3000
Easton Axis
Thunderhead 100's


----------



## shishka (Jul 12, 2005)

Lets put in another recurve here...
Samick Masters riser and 44# Samick Extreme limbs
Sure loc Questx sight
ARE rest w/ Beiter plunger
Easton A/C/E Front rod and v-bar
Cobalt arrows
and a partridge in a pair tree...


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

Browning Micro Midas III #46/ 26.5"
QS Whisker Biscuit Rest
Goldtip Expedition Hunters 3555
Truefire Hurricane Release
hip quiver for hunting
(it has the sight that came on it)


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

hi my target setup is: 

hoyt ultratec 50lbs 29 1/2 inch draw length 
toxonics sight 
beiter 0.75 scope 
beiter centrilizer stablisiser 42"
quicktune launcher and spoon rest 
alfa shock limb savers 
tru ball reaslise aid 

:teeth: :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

*ok am I too young for this?*

Lets see

rh X-factor 25"
PSE pro elite limbs @ 40#
sure loc challenger sights with a custom made aperture
beiter 30" center rod
beiter 12" sides with endcaps
beiter clicker
Spigarelli plunger and clicker


----------



## dartonshooter27 (Dec 23, 2004)

*my setup*

hoyt vipertec with spiral cams 80#, montana black gold sight,trophy taker rest , easton axis 340 arrows right at 300fps and 125 grain wackem broadheads.


----------



## bowtechchampion (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bowtech*

I shoot a red and black marble bowtech pro 40 with 45/50 limbs for target and i switch to 60/70 limbs for practic and hunting.the drawlenth is 27 inch. I have a CBE 3d XL sight with a golden key scope with a 4x lens with cross hair pins. winners choice string black ripcord. i have a custom shrewd grip. offset bracket 24" superstix. and i shoot gold tip xcutters with 90grain nibbs. with 1 1/2 quikspins. i also have a sts and have bowjax. my release is a jim fletcher .44 caliber, but i would like to get the carter target 4 or the carter hunter.

:thumbs_up :thumbs_do :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

2003 Hoyt Ultra Tec
XT3000 
winners choice strings
TT Sring stell
super stix 36"
toxonics 3575 target sight drop pin .019


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*hoyt wooow*

well 
hoyt Protec target of course
Copper John ANTS 
CR apex 4x scope 
Cartel stabalizers 
carter solution 2.5

hoyt cant be beat owell their the best :thumbs_up


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

just got my Patriot about a month ago rest is in my sig


----------



## D-Lepak (Dec 5, 2005)

my setup
conquest III
sur-lock sightbar
hha scope
trophy taker
scott longhorn 3finger realese:thumbs_up


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*My setup*

My Setups:
Competition
Mathews LX
SureLoc Supreme w/ 4x scope
Tropy Taker
Super Carbon 50-70
24" Super Stix
Carter Colby Hinge
Super Peep w/ #2 clarifier

Hunting:
Mathew LX
Archers Choice Grizzly 4pin (for now Trophy Ridge got old it was an original)
Tranquilizer
Trophy Taker
Super Peep (no insert just open hole)
Carter Insatiable 2
Super Carbon 50-70


----------

